# [CUPS] No puedo agregar impresora (abierto)

## sirope

Hola,

Tenía una impresora Lexmark correctamente configurada y funcionando... Cuando quise agregar otra Canon al ir a localhost:631 > administración > añadir impresora.. escribo el nombre y click en "siguiente", pero se queda atascado en ese punto...

He hecho de todo... borré el Lexmark y no pude volver a agregarlo... probé reemergiendo cups e instaló un par de paquetes mas.. he intentado con la versión 1.3.10-r2 de ~x86 por si se trata de algún bug... un -avuND world no actualizó nada que me sirviera.. no hay nada roto con revdep-rebuild...  creo que ya hice todo lo que se me ocurre.. no sé cual pueda ser el problema..

lsusb reconoce perfectamente ambos impresores.

es posible agregar el impresor desde una consola y no usando el interfaz web?

este es cups:

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.10-r2  USE="X acl dbus jpeg ldap pam perl png ppds python samba ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -java -kerberos -php -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="es -de -en -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB

alguna idea?

gracias de antemano

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *man lpadmin wrote:*   

> DESCRIPTION
> 
>        lpadmin  configures  printer  and class queues provided by CUPS. It can
> 
>        also be used to set the server default printer or class.

 

Por suerte no me ha fallado nunca la interface web de cups así que no he tenido que usarlo nunca pero ya tenes la punta del ovillo.

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

Creo que ha habido otro hilo con el mismo tema, en mi caso no me dejaba configurar via web debido a "iptables" que me bloqueaba el acceso por el puerto 631, segun leí en otros foros se debe a que aunque le añadas un puerto a la direccion http://localhost:631 no tiene en cuenta el puerto y arroja error.

Mi primera solución fué parar iptables, cuando vi que efectivamente era eso, reinicié iptables y le añadí una regla para ese puerto, desde entonces la impresora me funciona.

----------

## chaim

hola! reavivo el post pues me pasa algo muy parecido, antes me dejaba entrar en la administración web de cups perfectamente, pero desde la última vez que actualizé a :

```
 Installed versions:  1.3.10-r2!t(15:44:26 28/07/09)(X acl dbus jpeg linguas_es pam perl png python samba ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -java -kerberos -ldap -linguas_de -linguas_en -linguas_et -linguas_fr -linguas_he -linguas_id -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_pl -linguas_sv -linguas_zh_TW -php -ppds -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf)

     Homepage:            http://www.cups.org/

     Description:         The Common Unix Printing System

```

No me deja entrar en la administración web con http://localhost:631 ni con http://127.0.0.1, no tenía instalado iptables así que no sé que me puede estar bloqueando ese puerto. Tenía la impresora conectada a un Windows XP y me conectaba a través de la red a ella.

aquí unos logs y conf:

cupsd.conf

```

cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

#

# "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 7199 2008-01-08 00:16:30Z mike $"

#

#   Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS)

#   scheduler.  See "man cupsd.conf" for a complete description of this

#   file.

#

# Log general information in error_log - change "info" to "debug" for

# troubleshooting...

LogLevel info

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow all

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an administrator...

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an administrator to authenticate...

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All printer operations require a printer operator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

#

# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 7199 2008-01-08 00:16:30Z mike $".

```

 tail -f /var/log/cups/access_log 

```

localhost - - [28/Apr/2009:01:03:28 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 201 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [28/Apr/2009:01:03:28 +0200] "GET /ppd/HP1018.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 19591 - -

localhost - - [23/Jul/2009:10:17:48 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 408 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Jul/2009:10:17:48 +0200] "GET /ppd/HP1018.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 19591 - -

localhost - - [23/Jul/2009:10:17:52 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 408 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Jul/2009:10:17:53 +0200] "POST /printers/HP1018 HTTP/1.1" 200 79206 Print-Job successful-ok

localhost - - [28/Jul/2009:17:38:35 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 135 CUPS-Get-Printers client-error-bad-request

localhost - - [28/Jul/2009:17:38:35 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 135 CUPS-Get-Classes client-error-bad-request

localhost - - [28/Jul/2009:17:38:35 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 135 CUPS-Get-Printers client-error-bad-request

localhost - - [28/Jul/2009:17:38:35 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 135 CUPS-Get-Classes client-error-bad-request

```

tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log 

```

E [28/Jul/2009:17:38:15 +0200] [Job 9] Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds...

E [28/Jul/2009:17:38:35 +0200] Unsupported character set "iso-8859-15"!

E [28/Jul/2009:17:38:35 +0200] Unsupported character set "iso-8859-15"!

E [28/Jul/2009:17:38:35 +0200] Unsupported character set "iso-8859-15"!

E [28/Jul/2009:17:38:35 +0200] Unsupported character set "iso-8859-15"!

E [28/Jul/2009:17:39:15 +0200] [Job 9] Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds...

E [28/Jul/2009:17:40:18 +0200] [Job 9] Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds...

E [28/Jul/2009:17:41:18 +0200] [Job 9] Unable to connect to CIFS host after (tried 3 times)

E [28/Jul/2009:17:41:18 +0200] PID 8684 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/smb) stopped with status 1!

I [28/Jul/2009:17:41:18 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

```

gracias

----------

## esteban_conde

Parece que no te carga bien una fuente y tampoco un codigo de caracteres la verdad es que no se como arreglar ese error

nunca me le ha dado, prueba a reinstalar cups, puede que además necesite activar aguna USE que antes no te hiciera falta.

Suerte.

----------

## chaim

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Parece que no te carga bien una fuente y tampoco un codigo de caracteres la verdad es que no se como arreglar ese error
> 
> nunca me le ha dado, prueba a reinstalar cups, puede que además necesite activar aguna USE que antes no te hiciera falta.
> 
> Suerte.

 

Gracias por contestar pero es que por más que lo estoy intentando no veo donde puede estar el fallo, he reinstalado cups y todo sigue igual. He probado con https://... por la cosa de que tengo el flag ssl pero tampoco....

A ver si alguien puede dar más ideas

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Lo del Unsupported character set "iso-8859-15" me parece que tiene que ver con el kernel. Revisa:

```
File systems

Native language support  --->

<*>   NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)
```

Eso puede ser la causa de que no puedas acceder por http.

Por lo demás, el hecho de que no se pueda conectar por netbios a la pc con windows me da mala espina también. Que mas se actualizó además de CUPS?

Puedes listar los recursos compartidos de la pc windows?

```
smbclient -L numero_de_ip
```

Y montarlos?

```
mount -t cifs //server/recurso /punto/de/montaje
```

Salud!

----------

## chaim

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Lo del Unsupported character set "iso-8859-15" me parece que tiene que ver con el kernel. Revisa:
> 
> ```
> File systems
> 
> ...

 

Eso lo tengo igual en el kernel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Por lo demás, el hecho de que no se pueda conectar por netbios a la pc con windows me da mala espina también. Que mas se actualizó además de CUPS?
> 
> 

 

Pues fue una actualización completa, se actualizaron muchas cosas y ahora no recuerdo cuales  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Puedes listar los recursos compartidos de la pc windows?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sí que puedo:

```

 smbclient -L 192.168.2.101

Password: 

Domain=[CASA] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

   Sharename       Type      Comment

   ---------       ----      -------

   HPLaserJet      Printer   HP LaserJet 1018

   IPC$            IPC       IPC remota

   D$              Disk      Recurso predeterminado

   print$          Disk      Controladores de impresora

   almacen (D)     Disk      

   ADMIN$          Disk      Admin remota

   C$              Disk      Recurso predeterminado

session request to 192.168.2.101 failed (Called name not present)

session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)

Domain=[CASA] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

   Server               Comment

   ---------            -------

   Workgroup            Master

   ---------            -------

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Y montarlos?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Montarlos no me deja porque pongo: mount -t cifs //192.168.2.101/almacen (D) /mnt/casa y me pone que tengo mal la sintaxis. Sé que es por el espacio que hay entre 'almacen' y '(D)' pero no sé como escribirlo.

Gracias

----------

## esteban_conde

Si es una canon posiblemente tengas que instalar cnijfilters.

La mia funciona con ellos y desde un puerto usb por lo que al configurarla tiene que tener cargados los drivers

Para que te hagas una idea de las vueltas que tuve que dar en su momento:

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina /usr/local/bin $ ls
> 
> cifmp240  scangearmp
> 
> cngpijmonmp240 
> ...

 

en realidad es scaner, impresora.

----------

## chaim

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Si es una canon posiblemente tengas que instalar cnijfilters.
> 
> La mia funciona con ellos y desde un puerto usb por lo que al configurarla tiene que tener cargados los drivers
> 
> Para que te hagas una idea de las vueltas que tuve que dar en su momento:
> ...

 

Es una HP LaserJet 1018, ya la había echo funcionar con los drivers y todo, la tenía agregada a cups y funcionaba perfectamente. El problema es que tengo que volverla a agregar desde el admin de cups y no me deja entrar en él. 

¿Puede ser un problema de que me esté bloqueando a mi mismo la escucha en algunos puertos? porque el mpd también me dejó de funcionar.

----------

## ekz

 *chaim wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Por lo demás, el hecho de que no se pueda conectar por netbios a la pc con windows me da mala espina también. Que mas se actualizó además de CUPS?
> ...

 

Instala app-portage/elogviewer (elogv y kelogviewerson alternativas), podrás revisar por fecha los paquetes que se actualizaron en esa oportunidad (además se leer los elogs, talvez digan algo relacionado).

¡Saludos!

PD: Acabo de recordar que lo anterior sólo funciona si tienes algo así en make.conf

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log error warn info"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"
```

----------

## chaim

 *ekz wrote:*   

>  *chaim wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Por lo demás, el hecho de que no se pueda conectar por netbios a la pc con windows me da mala espina también. Que mas se actualizó además de CUPS?
> ...

 

He podido revisar los logs de portage pues si tenía activada la opcion "save", pero no me ha servido de mucho pues he estado revisando las actualizaciones y no he encontrada nada en paquetes relacionados con cups que pueda inducir a sacar el problema.

gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *chaim wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   Lo del Unsupported character set "iso-8859-15" me parece que tiene que ver con el kernel. Revisa:
> 
> ```
> File systems
> 
> ...

 

Bien, entonces descartado eso, no tengo la menor idea  :Very Happy: 

 *chaim wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Puedes listar los recursos compartidos de la pc windows?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hay que escapar tanto el espacio como los signos ( y ), el comando quedaría:

```
mount -t cifs //192.168.2.101/almacen\ \(D\) /mnt/casa
```

Es mucho mas facil ir hasta 192.168.2.101 y cambiar el nombre del recurso compartido por algo mas *nix compatible, jeje...

Tambien ayuda tener definido un nombre de host para la pc windows y si este nombre de host es el nombre real de la pc en la red, mejor:

```
echo "192.168.2.101 pc-windows" >> /etc/hosts
```

Para luego poder montar usando (el -t cifs en realidad no es estríctamente necesario):

```
mount //pc-windows/almacen\ \(D\) /mnt/casa
```

Para saber que está pasando con tus puertos locales:

```
emerge nmap

nmap -vv localhost
```

Salud!

----------

## chaim

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hay que escapar tanto el espacio como los signos ( y ), el comando quedaría:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok.Eso ya está montado perfectamente.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Para saber que está pasando con tus puertos locales:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
gentusso ~ # nmap -vv localhost

Starting Nmap 4.76 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2009-07-31 09:46 CEST

Initiating Ping Scan at 09:46

Scanning 127.0.0.1 [2 ports]

Completed Ping Scan at 09:46, 3.08s elapsed (1 total hosts)

Read data files from: /usr/share/nmap

Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN

Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.21 seconds

           Raw packets sent: 4 (136B) | Rcvd: 0 (0B)

```

```

nmap -vv -PN localhost    

Starting Nmap 4.76 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2009-07-31 09:49 CEST

Initiating SYN Stealth Scan at 09:49

Scanning localhost (127.0.0.1) [1000 ports]

SYN Stealth Scan Timing: About 15.00% done; ETC: 09:52 (0:02:51 remaining)

Completed SYN Stealth Scan at 09:52, 203.11s elapsed (1000 total ports)

Host localhost (127.0.0.1) appears to be up ... good.

All 1000 scanned ports on localhost (127.0.0.1) are filtered

Read data files from: /usr/share/nmap

Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 203.23 seconds

           Raw packets sent: 2000 (88.000KB) | Rcvd: 0 (0B)

```

Los resultados de nmap son esos, simplemente espero que no sea que me esté bloqueando puertos o algo a mi mismo porque estoy intentando desarrollar un programa mediante sockets y como no me esté funcionando por esto de los puertos....

----------

## gringo

sólo como una nota, ya que no tengo mucha idea de cups ni de cifs ni de samba : si quieres saber los puertos que están abiertos y que programas está escuchando en dichos puertos en tu máquina simplemente ejecuta netstat -ponatu. 

saluetes

----------

## chaim

 *gringo wrote:*   

> sólo como una nota, ya que no tengo mucha idea de cups ni de cifs ni de samba : si quieres saber los puertos que están abiertos y que programas está escuchando en dichos puertos en tu máquina simplemente ejecuta netstat -ponatu. 
> 
> saluetes

 

```

 netstat -ponatu

Active Internet connections (servers and established)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name    Timer

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     7856/cupsd          off (0.00/0/0)

tcp6       0      0 :::631                  :::*                    LISTEN     7856/cupsd          off (0.00/0/0)

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:68              0.0.0.0:*                          7633/dhclient       off (0.00/0/0)

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*                          7856/cupsd          off (0.00/0/0)

```

edito: DEFINITIVAMENTE tiene que ser algo de bloqueo de puertos, ya sea en el kernel, alguna aplicación....

Estoy programando una aplicación en sockets AF_INET y no me funcionaba, estaba un poco harto porque creí que estaba bien programada y no se conectaba el cliente al servidor. He probado con una LiveCD y ahí si funciona...mi gentoo está muyy malito....Espero que me puedan ayudar o tendré que instalarme una ubuntu/similar para poder programar :s  :Sad: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> edito: DEFINITIVAMENTE tiene que ser algo de bloqueo de puertos, ya sea en el kernel, alguna aplicación...

 

desde luego, nmap ya te lo está diciendo tb. 

usas iptables o tienes algún tipo de firewall o usas selinux o algo similar?

saluetes

----------

## chaim

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   edito: DEFINITIVAMENTE tiene que ser algo de bloqueo de puertos, ya sea en el kernel, alguna aplicación... 
> 
> desde luego, nmap ya te lo está diciendo tb. 
> 
> usas iptables o tienes algún tipo de firewall o usas selinux o algo similar?
> ...

 

No uso iptables y selinux no sabía lo que era hasta que he buscado, he mirado en el kernel y en los paquetes instalados y no tengo nada parecido a SElinux. En cuanto a firewall tampoco tengo instalado nada (a propósito).

----------

## ekz

¿Tienes el servicio net.lo corriendo? Una vez me sucedió que no podía conectarme por ssh, a causa de no tener ese servicio corriendo.

¡Saludos!

----------

## chaim

 *ekz wrote:*   

> ¿Tienes el servicio net.lo corriendo? Una vez me sucedió que no podía conectarme por ssh, a causa de no tener ese servicio corriendo.
> 
> ¡Saludos!

 

Sí!!! Era eso!!! Muchas gracias ekz! Ahora me acuerdo que lo quité por confusión con el net.eth0 que no quería que arrancara al principio ....

Tema solucionado. Después de haber revisado el kernel 1000 veces al final era eso.....Yo no puedo cerrar el post, por si lo quereis hacer vostros

PD: Ya puedo conectarme a cups, ssh, mpd, ....bringing up lo!

Un saludo

----------

